# Nalcyon's darkest fantasies revealed...



## Nalcyon (Sep 24, 2009)

I have an interesting request for you guys... So I have a girlfriend I have been seeing for about 3 years who is finally going to let me fulfill one of my darkest fantasies tomorrow night. I have always wanted to put her to bed then sit beside her and read her the tale of Beren and Luthien. She knows nothing of Tolkien's universe and I know it sounds cheesy but the story always makes me cry and I think it is one of the most beautiful stories ever written and want to share it with someone I am falling in love with. My question to you guys is; If it was you, would you read this story in its entirity, read another shorter but no less beautiful story, (such as the music of the ainur,) or option three cut parts of beren and luthien's tale to cut it down to 30 minutes or so? I haven't read the tale in some time but it seems as if it would take considerably more than 30 minutes to read the whole story.

Thanks for your input. This site is awesome!


----------



## ltnjmy (Sep 24, 2009)

Read the entire tale to her - it is so beautiful/tragic - altogether awesome...

Dear Nalcyon - I'm sure she'll love it !


----------



## Nalcyon (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I tried it out a little last night practicing and at a quick but not frenzied oral pace it took about 2 minutes per page*19 pages= about 40-45 minutes. But then I had to go on and read the story again for myself last night and loved it for the fourth time! I always forget the part about where Beren comes from. Well not forget as much as just don't think about it, but he was in a group similar to "The Lost Battalion" in WWI, an American unit that got stuck on a wooded hill and forgotten about and had to face German attacks on all sides, friendly fire, and even Stosstruppes with flamethrowers, but held the hill for a week or two, (not exactly sure,) but because of them staying there and being a thorn in the German's side they were unable to progress forward and the allies regrouped and made a major push and the war was over one month later. It wasn't just because of this group, but they certainly had a part in it. The only problem is Beren's group didn't fare so well. I am in a mood to read the Sil again now but wasn't Beren's group behind enemy lines because of the chaos after the Battle of Unumbered Tears? Or was it a different battle?

I love this forum because people post long messages and nobody complains about it.


----------



## Arvedui01 (Sep 27, 2009)

Well honestly the whole thing seems... a bit awkward.
If you can pull it off though then it will definitely be worth it.

I wish you the best luck!

btw I'm new to these forums


----------



## Nalcyon (Sep 28, 2009)

Ok guys, it went well! It took about 45 minutes to read out loud and I was so glad I had practiced because there are some tricky phrases. She loved it and cried when Huan died and at the end of the story! Mission accomplished, another person has appreciated Tolien's works! I didn't try to go into detail on all the people/places/events, just told her that for everything that is mentioned in the story there is tons of back story. Instead just read the story for what it was and she loved it.


----------



## Bucky (Oct 6, 2009)

The music of the ainur?

I always skip that it bores me so much.


----------



## Nalcyon (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, I read you say that in another post. To each his own! I am a musician, she is a musician, you could say we have "skin in the game." But we went with Beren and Luthien and broke it into about three parts and it went well. Funny you should mention that, I read the Music of the Ainur last night.


----------



## Arvedui01 (Oct 6, 2009)

Bucky said:


> The music of the ainur?
> 
> I always skip that it bores me so much.



Its kinda sad to hear that.  If you just work at it for a little bit it gets interesting.

Congrats Nalcyon


----------



## Nalcyon (Oct 7, 2009)

PS, for anyone who wants to do this, I encourage you to use a better method. Try reading the story again by yourself again to get familiar with it. Pay attention to the paragraphs and phrases that cause a strong emotional response then just recite the story orally in your own words. You will find that you will have a much more animated delivery and you will be surprised that at those powerful moments you will be quoting Tolkien almost verbatim.


----------



## Starbrow (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm glad you're creating a new Tolkien fan.


----------

